# My first litter of texel ^^ New pics 02/23



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi!

This is my first litter of texel, and I´m very excited 

This is the mum (broken chocolate)


















And dady (I think he is lilac, but I´m not sure)


















And babies...



























Today..


















Does


















Bucks









The darker









And the clearest









I see different shades of colour, I don´t Know what colour are they ^^


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Adorable, but I don't belive they are texels. They look like rex's to me. 
I love how crisp and well done your photography is! Very nice!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Both parents look like poor Texel to me. I don't mean to offend though! I have a plethora of my own first Texels who are the same way. Very cute! Peanut is adorable and the babies look super healthy! I bet they'll be beautiful!


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

The buck looks like a chin to me. Lovely mice.


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks!!! I´m crazy with them, jejej

Texel is rex with longhair, no? In live they look longhair to me


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Yep, whispy longhair!


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

kellyt said:


> The buck looks like a chin to me. Lovely mice.


I.m very confused with his colour. I've been looking for a long time for his colour....He has undercoat chocolate. I saw one like him and was classified like lilac 

When they was little, they was more curly coat, specially Gummy ^^


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh okay..yeah, poor texel. My little texels have fur about twice that long and curly as adults so I didn't realise they could fluff out and be that short. Sorry.


----------



## Natafan (Sep 12, 2011)

*I'm in love Patu!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:    *


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I LOVE the father. He's gorgeous :love1


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks so much!!!! D

Gummy is beautifull and sweetest! I´m in love with him!

Babies with 7 days (yesterday)


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

What colour is Gummy?


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

I don´t know, jajaj

In this post I try to discover: http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=9791

I think that Gummy is A/a b/b c^ch/* D/* P/*, but in that post say me that he is lilac aguti, but I see it very clear


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Cool, thanks!! The babies are lovely BTW


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Pics with 12 days old D


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Stunning. That is all.


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks!!!! :lol:

I´m fall in love with them, I love texel!! I´m excited!!  jajajaj


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Squee! I kept checking this thread hoping there'd be new pics. :mrgreen: They're adorable!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I love that last picture, I can see baby footpads 

I've always thought of Lilac as a mouse who displays both chocolate and blue and has dark eyes. I know different organizations classify it differently. The other color name it can be confused with is Dove...which is typically the pink eye dilution of black. It all looks different on Agouti mice A/* compared with Black mice a/a however.


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks thanks!!!









Last pic is amazing, jejej, I love little hands, jajaj

Some of babies are white belly , others are tan, and other with colour xDD


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

What lovely, cute faces and fat tails :3


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

New pic of my little babies ^^

They are adorable! I love it!
















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































And that´s all


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Very cute texels and nice pictures! I think you should come and be my personal mouse photographer :lol:


----------



## Patry (Sep 1, 2011)

Jjajajaaj

Thanks so much Malene!! D

But I´m a very bad photographer, jajaja


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

Your photographs are excellent! You should plan to make a calendar with them for 2013! :cheesesansanta


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Great mice and photography!


----------

